# Sourcing Water Additions



## ozpowell (19/6/07)

Hi,

I'm interested in learning where other brewers on this forum obtain their water additions. Obviously, bicarb-soda is a no-brainer, but what about calcium chloride or gypsum? I haven't managed to find it on any of the online HB retailers I use and the few LHBS that exist on the Gold Coast are only really geared for KK brewing.

Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## RobW (19/6/07)

You can buy through scientific suppliers like Sigma & Aldrich (look on the net) but they won't be cheap.


----------



## Fents (19/6/07)

Gypsum in little bags from LHBS.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/6/07)

I add my water straight from the tap (although I do filter it). *ducks*


----------



## Lukes (19/6/07)

Michael,
Try the above AHB sponsor on the right.
I am sure they will post some to you.

*Adjucts & chemicals Link

*Luke*
*


----------



## Jez (19/6/07)

or www.nnlbeersuppplies.com.au

they sorted me out (no affiliation etc etc)

Jez


----------



## KoNG (19/6/07)

The sponsor on the left was talking about sorting salts aswell....? dont know if that happened.???


----------



## Ross (19/6/07)

KoNG said:


> The sponsor on the left was talking about sorting salts aswell....? dont know if that happened.???



Halfway there  just waiting on one more delivery... 

cheers ross


----------

